
Ask HN: Help me find a website - galazzah
The other day I stumbled upon a website where you can input a name and it will spit out possible domains that spell your name. I&#x27;ve looked through my history and googled furiously; but no luck. Has anyone seen it?
======
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
domai.nr ?

~~~
galazzah
No thats not it... Lets say if the project was called 'project' it would spit
out ways to get project like pro.ject or proj.ect, whatever is valid

~~~
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Ok. It might not be what you previously saw, but it does do that:

[https://domainr.com/?q=project](https://domainr.com/?q=project)

Returns things like:

proj.ec/t

Hope that helps :)

